# ABT Shooter



## peculiarmike (Jun 23, 2007)

Did a batch of ABT's, which, naturally, turned out great.
Here is how I filled them. Jerky shooter is available at Wal*Mart, about $20. Works like a champ, use the jerky stick maker tube attachment. 
Barely got a pic of finished ABT's, they were going fast with cold beer. Pizza pan is 257 years old. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Forgot. This was part of the first smoke in the new GOSM 3405BGW I won at the 1st Annual SMF Round-Up. Nice smoker!


----------



## meowey (Jun 23, 2007)

Great idea!  I feel the need to acquire such a toy!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## leorousseau (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm going camping next weekend and I'm gonna attempt the ABT's but I have two questions. Does the cream cheese heat up and drain out of the pepper or does it stay firm? Also, is there an ABT holder or something that can be made into a holder?


----------



## ozark rt (Jun 23, 2007)

Here you go my friend.
http://www.irondesert.com/


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 23, 2007)

Nope, it stays in the pepper.
OzarkRT gave you a link to an outfit selling holders, order one up. They ain't cheap, but they are stainless. Lowe's carries a simple ABT rack, but they were out of stock most times I have been there.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jun 23, 2007)

Man, nothing like an ABT to stir up the taste buds.....even the picture has me drooling.


----------



## triple b (Jun 23, 2007)

Cool tool!!
I wonder if they carry them up here in Canada?
I'll have to see since I'm a "gadget junkie". 
I did ABT's for my first smoke in my new GOSM 3605G also.
I stuffed mine with cream cheese,rib rub,and previously smoked Hot Italian Sausage. Yummy!
Nice pizza pan too! Looks like you almost got it broke in!


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 23, 2007)

Stuffed them with onion & chive cream cheese with shredded colby & Monterey jack mixed in.
Couple pizzas been across that pan, think it was a wedding gift 35 years ago.


----------



## short one (Jun 23, 2007)

A quick holder can be made by taking a throw-away alu. pan and turning it up side down. Take a something and make nickle to quarter size holes in it and sit your pepper in, smoke and enjoy.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 23, 2007)

Mike Looks like they shrunk the Jerky Shooter for Wally World. I got one for Xmas and i's almost twice that long but it's about $9 more. It'd be okay for ABTs I guess but for Jerky you'd be loading every few minutes.

http://www.jerkyshooter.com/jerkymain.html


----------

